

Street Fighting Mathematics (2008 MIT course) - rw
http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Mathematics/18-098January--IAP--2008/CourseHome/index.htm

======
carterschonwald
The various estimation tricks in the notes are pretty awesome, I highly
recommend reading it for anyone who wants to kick their mental math foo to the
next level

